# I Got it! My new Tarmac!



## Stephen Saunders (Sep 6, 2012)

My LBS put the 2012 Tarmacs with the Tiagra group on sale a few weeks ago for $1600, marked down from two grand. I had been saving to get myself a new bike around Christmas or first of the year but could not pass up this sale. 

SO...I put the bike on layaway and told myself since I had 90 days to pick it up, it would still be within my plan and I could make payments so it would not be so financially painful. Right.

In less than two weeks I couldn't stand it anymore and crunched some numbers, figured out what I could sacrifice and plunged in. I picked it up today. Money will be tight for a bit but I do not care. I have my bike!

It was late in the afternoon so I've only been able to put fifteen miles on riding around my residential neighborhood but I can already tell the difference from my Secteur Sport. The ride is a bit smoother and the power transfer seems more direct. I increased my top speed by about four mph on the one straightaway this route gives me. I am looking forward to getting it out and really learning its capabilites and moods. Next, I upgrade wheels, but that really will have to wait until next year. Or will it........?


----------



## Cignal_20 (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats on the new ride. It's always fun figuring out how it compares to the previous bike. Post a photo.


----------



## leicaman1977 (Sep 12, 2012)

Congrats. I'm waiting for my Tarmac elite to be delivered. Any day soon. Should feel quite different to my langster steel. Any pics?


----------



## Stephen Saunders (Sep 6, 2012)

Pics will be coming if you like. Its just the standard black and white satin finish. I added satin finish bottle holders. It has a rainbow type graphic at the top of the seat tube (seems kind of 1970s) I'm not crazy about but its no big issue. I found the seat to be less comfortable than the one on my Secteur, but I find any saddle change takes a bit of getting used to. 
As I said before, its definitely faster with better power transfer and smoother (road feel) than the Secteur. Its more nimble and I feel has a tighter turning radius. The Tiagra is an improvement over the Sora on my other bike. I can change gears from the drops which is a nice thing. I've only had a short ride with it so I can't say much more. I plan to do a long ride tomorrow and see whats what!


----------



## Stephen Saunders (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh yeah, She has a name. "The Grey Ghost" (I ride a lot at night) I'll have it custom painted small and VERY tastefully and discreetly on the top tube. Either against the white stripe or the black layer. Just something small to make her mine.


----------



## Bosock (Apr 1, 2012)

I just recently got an SL3 Tarmac and have taken it out a few times. I am very impressed with the bike. Having dead legs from a few longer rides on the Roubaix i still had to take her out. Even with weak legs she still got up and went...very effecient bike. Not as smooth and comfortable as Roubaix but far better at eliminating road chatter then i expected...specy bars and tape probably help. I also liked the aggressive positioning far more than i thought...40 miles with no problems. I did not break records on the climbs as i had been on an 8 day riding hiatus (vacation) and the legs were shot...but every pedal stroke seemed to transtion into movement up the hill...very stiff bike especially at BB. My biggest surprize...probably because not hampered by wore out legs....was the bikes handling. After just a couple of turns and the bikes ability to turn so quickly and hold a line... I started taking turns faster and faster...i was actually speeding up into turns instead of slowing down i enjoyed it that much. My point is your going to love your Tarmac and the bike will encourage you to push it...which is what we want in a bike.


----------



## smithers cycles (Aug 24, 2012)

I have had several tarmacs and keep going back to them after trying something different.You wont be dissappointed!!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats. Those Tarmacs rip! How about a pic?


----------



## hbbdolphin (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice! I just bought a Tarmac Elite Rival 2012 yesterday! I had been borrowing my sister-in-law's old Fuji for a few years, and finally had the money to get my own bike this year! I rode a TON of bikes during my search (even some women specifics), but I kept coming back to the Tarmac! It just felt right. Unfortunately, I have to wait to get it though because my LBS didn't have my size in their store. Should be here by middle of this week though. Can't wait to get some rides in on it!


----------



## Wille Malay (Oct 22, 2012)

Just got an Elite Rival Mid Compact. Enjoy the new bike!


----------



## BrianVarick (Apr 13, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Chrisct (Jun 3, 2012)

Serious question, not intended to be mean spirited...but if you upgrade to a Tarmac from a Secteur, why would you opt for one with Tiagra? I'm on a Secteur with Tiagra now, and am craving a Tarmac for racing next year, wouldn't any weight savings be mitigated by the heavy Tiagra group? The Tiagra crank is made of lead. My lbs has a 2012 sl3 expert with ultegra on sale for $2700. So, I'm interested to hear anyone's thoughts on the functional difference in the two set ups, and why Tiagra might be a good option. Especially since you intend on upgrading wheels as well (presumably, at least in part, for weight savings).


----------



## Chrisct (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm on a weekend test drive with a 2012 tarmac sl3 expert this weekend. Stoked for my ride tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen Saunders (Sep 6, 2012)

To answer Chrisct, I got the Tarmac with Tiagra because they did not have the bike with SRAM or Ultegra in my size and being a sale weekend I could only get deals on the bikes the store had on-hand. 
I got the bike I chose for $1600 instead of the $2000 it would have been otherwise. When you are semi-employed (freelance videographer) that makes a big difference. Besides, I'm not racing anybody but myself and am only getting back into the sport. Once I feel the components are holding me back, I can upgrade at my leisure. 
I'm told the current Tiagra line is similar to the 105 group from a few years back so should at least be dependable and as you said I can shave some weight when I get a new wheelset. Right now my biggest improvement would be to shave some weight from my self! 
I might upgrade components some day, but right now I'm pretty happy with the bike, Wheels though will likely be my first upgrade in 2013. I think I can save a pound or more in wheels alone.


----------



## Chrisct (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh yeah you can shave a lb or more in wheels and tires. It's the best bang for the buck. I shaved 3/4 of a pound with just a tire upgrade from flak jacket to turbo pro elite. I just ebayd a set of fulcrum racing 4's for another 200 gram savings on my Secteur. The tarmac is an awesome bike. I'm making payments on it and hope to have it out of hock by spring.


----------



## Stephen Saunders (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm looking at some Nuevation wheels that should cut a pound and a half off wheel weight and figure I can get another half pound with new tires.I don't mind pushing a bit more weight now anyway as I need to lose some body weight anyhoo. Winter in Houston is really just the beginning of a good riding season for me so I hope to ride a lot. I still love my Secteur, I rode 30 miles today. Its stable and just a great bike. I don't plan on making many changes to it, concentrating my expense on the Tarmac, but might change out the Mavic 22s on it with the Swiss DTs from the Tarmac. The weight is similar so I'm not sure it would be worth the effort.


----------



## Chrisct (Jun 3, 2012)

Stephan, post a pic of the new Tarmac. I'd love to see it. Or is it in one of the threads already? I'm still trying to figure out how to pay for mine without the wife finding out...


----------



## Stephen Saunders (Sep 6, 2012)

Should have a pic up within an hour or so. My camera battery has to charge and my phone makes terrible pics. In the meantime, I've had more time to ride and should clear up an earlier error I made. I said the Tarmac felt smoother than my Secteur. However, after more experience I realise the Secteur has a smoother ride (ie: less road feedback and vibration) than the Tarmac. Of course my Secteur has 25c wheels, the Zerts inserts, more forgiving saddle and the geometry designed for just that.
That being said, my Tarmac accelerates more smoothly and has tighter control. At first that might translate into "twitchy" if you are used to a more relaxed ride but after a short while it just means more speed and precision. I ride my Tarmac when I am looking to push myself speedwise and do a more challenging ride. I like my Secteur when I still want a fun ride, but am going out more for fun than training or sheer speed. As for my Schwinn........


----------



## Chrisct (Jun 3, 2012)

I kept my Tarmac for over a week on a test ride. My lbs owner is super cool like that. Anyway, it took a few rides for me to appreciate the differences between my Secteur and the Tarmac. The more I rode the sl3, the more I loved it. My only regret is that I didn't get the chance to put it through its paces in a larger group. I ride with some very strong riders, and if I don't pay close enough attention, I find myself off the back of the pack and struggling to catch up. My Secteur often feels like its stuck in mud when I try to accelerate to catch up. From the few rides on the sl3, I could tell that that problem would be lessened. 

Now, I'm not sure what aspect I appreciated more, the stiffness, the better wheel set, or the dramatic increase in gruppo, from Tiagra to Ultegra. The sl3 is butter smooth IMO. I wish it wasn't 10:30, or I'd go for a ride now! So damn cold recently that I haven't ridden in a week..


----------



## Stephen Saunders (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok, for your viewing pleasure. Here is my new Tarmac. I've put about 200 miles on it so far. Not great pics, they are in my bedroom against the window. I'll get some better ones in daylight but since folks kept asking, I decided to go ahead and put these on. The true beauty shots are yet to come!


----------



## Stephen Saunders (Sep 6, 2012)

Here is my Secteur


----------



## Stephen Saunders (Sep 6, 2012)

AND here is my old 1992 Schwinn Aluminum 354, the last model made in the US. I bought it new and still ride it often.


----------



## Chrisct (Jun 3, 2012)

I like the color scheme on the Tarmac. How are you finding the Romin saddle? I like it, but its not as comfy as the Riva we get on the Secteurs.


----------



## Chrisct (Jun 3, 2012)

Before I changed wheels, pedals, and added a bag.


----------



## Stephen Saunders (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah, I'm still getting accustomed to the Romin saddle. Its a bit harsh for my taste. I really like my Riva from the Secteur. I might end up getting a black Riva and putting it on the Tarmac if I end up not really liking the Tarmacs saddle. Or I might get it and put it on my Schwinn.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Dude,you really need to change wheels on that Tarmac,trust me on this one,it'll be another bike. See if you can find some 2012 Shimano Dura Ace C24 at discounted price,this way you won't break the bank. Or,if you can afford to break the bank get something swankier. But even if swankier you can't beat Shimano's bang for the buck wheels.


----------



## Chrisct (Jun 3, 2012)

So, I did 36 miles and 3200 vert on my ride today. It was my first ride after giving the sl3 back. I don't like my Secteur anymore. It felt like I was stuck in mud all day. Now, it could be the 2 weeks I didn't ride, coming back to haunt me, but today sucked. I feel like I was chewed up and spit out. I really hoped that I wouldn't feel a difference being back on the Secteur, but I did. Guess ill have to pony up the dough for the Tarmac. $2700 isn't bad for a full ultegra 2012 sl3 though...or at least I'm trying to convince myself of that. Plus I'm going to get some 58 tubulars that should hike that price up pretty good...


----------



## Stephen Saunders (Sep 6, 2012)

@ Devastazione - Yeah. New wheelset will be my first upgrade. I am looking at some Neuvation wheels that will drop a couple of pounds from the bike and I am told will spin up well. FIRST, I have to get Christmas presents for my family. Maybe in Feb. I can do the upgrade. I will investigate the Shimano line you recommended as well. 

@Chrisct - Ya know, the Sectuer is just a different bike. You made a good point. 2 weeks off WILL make a difference in your ride quality. I took a couple of weeks off and the Tarmac hurt me with every pedel stroke. I made 30 miles and every one of them hurt. Two days later I rode the Secteur and it was a much easier ride. I only did 20 miles, but I enjoyed them. To me, bottom line, if you take too long off your first time back will be hurtful, especially if you push yourself to what you did when you were riding regular. Don't give up on your Secteur, it has a different ride from the Tarmac and there will be days you really appreciate it. I love all my bikes, even when they hurt me. Both of yours are great bikes. Don't kill yourself to get the Ultegra Tarmac unless you can afford it, but thats the pot calling the kettle black! I upgraded when I could not afford it and don't regret it, but still ride both bikes. Sometimes its just about the ride, not the speed, not the style, not the manueverability, or the challenges. Just the ride. Learn to enjoy whatever ride you are doing and guess what? You are a cyclist. Good to know you brutha!


----------

